# Simpson's clip



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Cm8wa33jr_k


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=bwsR0XA-RYM


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=FhAEH453TzU


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 27, 2007)

those mendoza clips are funny. check out this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=c-pHxOZvtpo

Little Suzie is growing up.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 28, 2007)

On this topic, has anyone seen the new Simpsons movie? I think it came out today... Me and my faïence enjoy the show (though we have to turn it off when it gets inappropriate on occasion) and would like to see the movie, but we have only seen the ads on TV and wonder how bad it really is. Anyone seen it and have any opinions? Thanks


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2007)

I am debating on seeing it. The Simpson qua cultural criticism is brilliant and needed. There is a lot of chaff, though. My favorite scene in the shows is where the press are gathering to cover a disaster. CNN, NBC, ABC all show up in minivans with satellites on top--the typical news van. And then someone says, "Look, there's Fox News!" and this huge 18 wheeler comes driving up to the music of "We are the Champions," and on the van is a Bush-Cheney 2004 flag. 

Priceless.


----------



## puritan reformed (Jul 28, 2007)

I took the family today. Bad idea. There was homosexual kiss between two police officers. I am used to the occasional use of the word "damn" on the tv show but Marge dropped the "GD" bomb. It was sad because the movie was funny but they had to go throw in some of that junk and it had nothing to do with the plot. It seems movie makers would get a wider audience with a movie the world finds funny but not alienate the family in the process.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 30, 2007)

i got to share these two clips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=EZEd3zsQgg4&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=fMl3S-V99GQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## ServantOfKing (Jul 31, 2007)

Great spider pig clips! 
I thought the movie was pretty funny....Although I wouldn't take my kids to see it. That is of course if I had kids. 
I wasn't sure whether they were pushing certain agendas or making fun of them. There were several homosexual references that could have been left out...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 31, 2007)

For those who saw it, what did you think of Charismatic grand pa?


----------

